
POWHcoin: The World's First Autonomous and Self-Sustaining Pyramid Scheme - FearNotDaniel
https://powhcoin.com
======
FearNotDaniel
Finally I'm beginning to see what smart contracts can do. This looks like a
shameless ripoff of PonziCoins that was on here a few days ago, only they've
used a modified version of Jochen Hoenicke's "self-trading token" code with a
modified Bancor formula, so the price adjusts up and down with every buy and
sell and somehow (they claim) it's a pyramid scheme that can't ever collapse.

Why people are actually throwing real money into this is anyone's guess, but
the concept is fascinating.

